# Which crypto for 2022



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

Share your opinion here.
….OR NOT. Only share what you want to share of course.

i think BTC will still go up for my part. 
and I would bet on metaverse crypto


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Nov 10, 2021)

LRC


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

I feel postive about:
BTC
ETH
Cardano
Luna/Terra
Solano
Chainlink
harmony

I also like, Metaverse related cryptos.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Share your opinion here.
> ….OR NOT. Only share what you want to share of course.
> 
> i think BTC will still go up for my part.
> and I would bet on metaverse crypto


CRYPTO IS STUPID.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> CRYPTO IS STUPID.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> LRC


Not sure to know this one ☝️


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> CRYPTO IS STUPID.


imo.
crypto is the future


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> imo.
> crypto is the future


LOL. CRYPTO IS GONNA MAKE YOU POOR AF.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> imo.
> crypto is the future


I think so. Fiat money will die in few years and all gonna be virtual


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> LOL. CRYPTO IS GONNA MAKE YOU POOR AF.


What kind of business are you into to become rich ?


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I feel postive about:
> BTC
> ETH
> Cardano
> ...


Which one would you stake ? I’m never sure it’s a safe choice to stake money


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> What kind of business are you into to become rich ?


I help run a food business and sell houses on the side.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> I help run a food business and sell houses on the side.


Do you sell kebabs and burgers ? 😂
Kebabs is the future


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Do you sell kebabs and burgers ? 😂
> Kebabs is the future


Have fun being poor. The reality of things is that I am in the top 10 percent income, and you're not. I don't care what you do with your life, you want to sell crypto, have fun. just don't come begging the government for welfare money when its all run out.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Have fun being poor. The reality of things is that I am in the top 10 percent income, and you're not. I don't care what you do with your life, you want to sell crypto, have fun. just don't come begging the government for welfare money when its all run out.


I’m not poor and I won’t become poor because I simply put the money I don’t care to loose. 
but maybe I will sell kebabs soon too to become rich like you


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Have fun being poor. The reality of things is that I am in the top 10 percent income, and you're not. I don't care what you do with your life, you want to sell crypto, have fun. just don't come begging the government for welfare money when its all run out.


is more money from food business or real estate?


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> is more money from food business or real estate?


real estate.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> real estate.


mirin irl merching


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> mirin irl merching


Its a better investment than crypto.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Which one would you stake ? I’m never sure it’s a safe choice to stake money


i always stake as much as possible. As long as I can just unstake it, with 1 clack, and it not locked untill along time.
Some smaller cryptos, give insane high "interest" for staking.
100+% per year, is out there.
I even had one for some time. be 4000% per year interest. But like 80% of that interest was (and still is locked). So more risk. if that crypto satys doing well, when it starts slowily unclokcing. I become a bit rich,



runescapeaddict1996 said:


> LOL. CRYPTO IS GONNA MAKE YOU POOR AF.


I managed to make 4,000 USD input/investement. Into 16,000 USD at this point.
So even a 75% drop. would make me at BEP


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> i always stake as much as possible. As long as I can just unstake it, with 1 clack, and it not locked untill along time.
> Some smaller cryptos, give insane high "interest" for staking.
> 100+% per year, is out there.
> I even had one for some time. be 4000% per year interest. But like 80% of that interest was (and still is locked). So more risk. if that crypto satys doing well, when it starts slowily unclokcing. I become a bit rich,
> ...


NIGGA. I MADE 120 K LAST YEAR


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> The reality of things is that I am in the top 10 percent income





runescapeaddict1996 said:


> real estate.


Real estate needs high money investment, or income (so can borrow on it).
to be able to get into that.

So it will only be possible for a small portion of people. 

Crypto is an option for people with lower amount of savings. And people with lower or average incomes


----------



## redfacccee (Nov 10, 2021)

u missed loopring i went in at 1 dollar put in 200 now its 600


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> NIGGA. I MADE 120 K LAST YEAR



If I had 1 million savings. Or 1 million income, I could borrow against.
I would also buy real estate for sure. And if that was like 1 million worth of real estate. And I be happy also with 120K annual rent income. and like 10% house value increasing.
Making 20%, or 10% or 30% or whatever every year. With real eastate portfoilio. Is really good. I would also like to do that. But is that even an option though, for the normal/poor gang?

*comparing gains
It's about the % return on invested mony. imo. When comparing. NOT the nominal amount*
I made* 300%* in 1 year time. With my dubious crypto speculations. (4k to 16K). Which is massive GREAT returns percenatge wise, 
Now it's not alot of nominal money comparative, because I'm not rich starting off with 1 million invested.. So I decided to go, giga high risk, to try to get out of that.
*What is the invested amount, that you made 120K on?*

Could I had made in 1 year time. 4000 USD into 16000 USD; with real estate??
Nope, never. because with 4000USD, one can get NO real estate. basically. because real state has a significant bar of entry.



pouetpouet said:


> I’m not poor and I won’t become poor because I simply put the money I don’t care to loose.
> but maybe I will sell kebabs soon too to become rich like you


good imo.
Real estate is good. For guys THAT ALREADY MADE IT! it either being having alot of savings money; or having very high income they can borrow against. When you have netither as a guy, one basically can't even get real estate. So that option can't even be excercised.
If I managed to ape muh cryptos to 300,000 USD. I be more than happy to buy Real estate with a large portion of it.

For poor/regaulr income/wealth people.
In the past 10 years. Bitcoin/crypto was the only investment that would have been able to make him wealthy. As part of the "poor gang"; we need to be AGGRESSIVE, to get out of it. We can't just accept 5%-10%-15%-20% annual returns on investment. We stay poor for a long time that way, OR we may be somewhat rich when we are 58 years old.

_"Over the *last ten years, Bitcoin has produced an average annualized return of roughly 230*% — *more than ten times higher than any other asset class."*_
I guestimate for commercial real estate, annual gains/returns on average wll be for sure above 10%, I doubt 20% is happening on average. For sure 30% doesn't happen on average.


----------



## fuggg (Nov 10, 2021)

ICP


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> i always stake as much as possible. As long as I can just unstake it, with 1 clack, and it not locked untill along time.
> Some smaller cryptos, give insane high "interest" for staking.
> 100+% per year, is out there.
> I even had one for some time. be 4000% per year interest. But like 80% of that interest was (and still is locked). So more risk. if that crypto satys doing well, when it starts slowily unclokcing. I become a bit rich,
> ...


Staking for three month is not good ? 
i use my main app crypto.com which I know is not the best. 
please give me good staking website and safe !?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 10, 2021)

floki obv

tyson fury is advertising it


----------



## Chowdog (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I feel postive about:
> BTC
> ETH
> Cardano
> ...


Cardano will spike up in 2022
Sandbox is a good investment


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Staking for three month is not good ?
> i use my main app crypto.com which I know is not the best.
> please give me good staking website and safe !?


Maybe some others can answer??

I stake mainly at Defikingdoms. with there jewels crypto.
But it's giga high risk.
I started out with 4000% staking rewards. But most of it gets locked.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Maybe some others can answer??
> 
> I stake mainly at Defikingdoms. with there jewels crypto.
> But it's giga high risk.
> I started out with 4000% staking rewards. But most of it gets locked.


I found an appli named Celsius but I don’t feel safe about it


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

i can imagine. Celsius doesn't look great


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> i can imagine. Celsius doesn't look great


People say they cannot get back their money after lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> People say they cannot get back their money after lol


I hate, adding a 3rd party to the mix in staking.
I always stake directly on the platform. Without 3rd party stuff.


----------



## Whaddup (Nov 10, 2021)

VRA
MTV
SHIBA
OPCAT
MOONCAT
KISHU

NFA - DYOR!


----------



## GetShrekt (Nov 10, 2021)

KADENA


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Nov 10, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I feel postive about:
> BTC
> ETH
> Cardano
> ...


forgot Illuvium
and Floki Inu


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> forgot Illuvium
> and Floki Inu


ILLUU


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

HasStoppedNoodling said:


> KADENA


Some said it’s a scam


----------



## GetShrekt (Nov 10, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Some said it’s a scam


GigaCope


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Nov 10, 2021)

BTC, ETH, LINK, ADA, LCX, MARK


Spoiler



PNK sirs


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

BTC went from 60k to 50k within a day lol


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 10, 2021)

ChickenAndRiceBrah said:


> BTC, ETH, LINK, ADA, LCX, MARK
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LCX and mark never heard of it


----------



## ProfessionalGymcel (Nov 11, 2021)

Kadena, not even listed on Binance or Coinbase. It already went parabolic but it's going to skyrocket even further when it will be launched on these platforms. Safe 10x in a somewhat short term.


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> LCX and mark never heard of it


DYOR but both very solid projects with good teams, partnerships, fundamentals etc.


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 14, 2021)

ProfessionalGymcel said:


> Kadena, not even listed on Binance or Coinbase. It already went parabolic but it's going to skyrocket even further when it will be launched on these platforms. Safe 10x in a somewhat short term.


too late; we should have bought 1-2 months ago; it already did 10X
lol at crypto cels that think their alt will go 1000X


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 14, 2021)

Kadena is over now


----------



## HighTierNormie (Nov 17, 2021)

hbar you have been warned


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Nov 24, 2021)

buy ILV


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 24, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> I think so. Fiat money will die in few years and all gonna be virtual


Even if it takes a few decades before fiat dies, the U.S. dollar loses on average 10% of it's value per year. So if some one holds their savings in U.S. dollars for ten years, it's worth only 32% of the initial amount after the 10 years is over and continues to depreciate.

We are forced to learn and make investment decisions.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 24, 2021)

CRO


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 25, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> CRO


What about frencoin ?


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 26, 2021)

Whaddup said:


> VRA
> MTV


i like these two


----------

